# F1145 shut down issue



## Doug80 (Oct 21, 2019)

Have an issue with late 90’s F1145 72” mower deck. Am able to start it and runs fine until I try to move in either forward or reverse. As soon as it begins to move the fuel cut solenoid activated and shuts the engine down. I am able to keep the mower running by quickly hitting the brake and activating the saftey switch which in turn switches the fuel solenoid back on. looking to see if anyone has run into this before and what other issues may cause this.

thanks
Doug


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmm.... I'm thinking perhaps an issue with the seat safety switch.


----------

